# Cheap lighting option?



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I been trying to find a fixture to use for my 40gallon breeder tank. The dimensions are as follows 36x18x16. This will a planted tank so need something that will work well for them. I was trying to find a dual T8 fixture in that size but haven't had any luck. I did find some T5NO fixtures that size but they are just a little to expensive and just a few more dollars and I could get a T5HO for it. I don't really want to go that route so was wondering if anyone had some ideas what I could use?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

What about this one?
Aquarium light fixture 36" | eBay
or this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AQUEON-36-F...184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cac878e8
or this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-unused-...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a15fc76fe


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well that would work not to fond of the price to have it shipped lol
Thanks though at least I know they are out there. I and didn't even think to look on Ebay lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is another one thats even cheaper:
Fish TankTop,36"Aquarium flipup Lid with Flourecent Light.Has glass under light | eBay
and then one more:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-Power-Co...030?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5c95e786

looked at Lowes first but they didn't have one and I love ebay so I looked there next. ; )


----------



## spkehl (Oct 11, 2010)

I use shop lights from Lowes with daylight bulbs on some of my tanks. They are 48 in with dual T-8 bulbs. They were around $20 for the fixture and bulbs.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought about that would just like something that "fits" the tank though. A 48" light over a 36" tank is a little big.
I do however get my bulbs from there for that reason. Lol


----------



## spkehl (Oct 11, 2010)

I have my tanks on a 48 in rack. I just hang it from the shelf above the tank. I use glass tops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I know that there's info out there on the interwebs about how to use a hardware store strip light and gutter material to make one, if that's up your alley. But I'm also exploring options, so I'm keeping an eye on this thread, especially for inexpensive but good looking lighting options!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

If you are up for some DIY, like Mina said you could do the rain gutter with CFLs. I am doing something similar to that but with the hood that came on my 30 gallon (also 36") since the lights that were in it didnt not work. So if you could find just the light chamber part you could retrofit come CFLs into that. Here is the link I am following:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/how-retrofit-your-light-cheap-35186/

There are also these, but dont fit/sit on the tank like you are after:
Shop Bayco 150-Watt Incandescent Portable Work Light at Lowes.com


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Most home improvement stores should sell a light that size. Both dual T8's and single or dual NOT5 fixtures.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have thought about DIY ones but just one question where do you get the plastic rain gutters from?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> Most home improvement stores should sell a light that size. Both dual T8's and single or dual NOT5 fixtures.


The last time I went to Lowes I didn't see any in that size. The next time I go I will look again


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

It's not cheap, but I'm using an Aquasun 24" T5HO light suspended over a 32" long custom tank and it's working great. Check the light levels with a PAR meter and they are consistently in the 30-35 micromoles range, right where I wanted. (low-tech tank). Point is, if you elevate the light a little, you can likely use a 24" over the tank.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Shop Severe Weather 10' White Vinyl Gutter at Lowes.com

5 bucks for a 10 foot length.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

DKRST said:


> It's not cheap, but I'm using an Aquasun 24" T5HO light suspended over a 32" long custom tank and it's working great. Check the light levels with a PAR meter and they are consistently in the 30-35 micromoles range, right where I wanted. (low-tech tank). Point is, if you elevate the light a little, you can likely use a 24" over the tank.


Does the reflection from the light being raised up make it hard to see the tank?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought the light spillage would be a problem, since it's in my living room where the family TV is. The light is about 18-20" above the substrate, about 10"-12" above the tank top edge. The spillage is actually not an issue. I did tilt the light slightly (by moving the cord) so the bulbs are not directly visible. It is bright, though! Would not work well near the TV, but works very well in a corner 6' from the TV.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Or another simple fix is to adjust the reflectors. Its the advantage of making DIY fixtures. Its easy to adjust or modify them. You don't want a lot of light spilling out of the tank as all that light is lost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Would a rain gutter light fixture be "enough" light? I was thinking of giving it a try but not sure if it would work on that tank?


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

If you use 2 of these:
Amazon.com: Westinghouse Lighting 22259 2-Lamp Socket: Kitchen & Dining
(not sure what the price will be when you click. I paid 2.34 each)

and put 4 26 watt light bulbs that would give you around 100 watts (2.5WPG)....CFLs are different so not sure if the exact WPG applies.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of using 2 dual lamp sockets so I could run 4 bulbs. I think I might give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats exactly what I am going to be doing in my 30 gallon. Got my sockets today. I will only be using 10-15 watt bulbs though. Oh, one thing to think about....the 26 watt bulbs are bigger around than the 10-15 watt bulbs so you need to make sure you will have room in the rain gutter to fit the socket and bulb. It will probably fit, just may be a little tight.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah I will look into that thanks.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

It all depends what you mount inside the rain gutter fixture and how densely planted you want it. You can use spiral power compacts. These are cheap bulbs and easy to get. The downside is they have a lot of restrike especially mounted horizontally. There also fat which is annoying as certain sizes don't fit. If you go with those bulbs I would personally have at least 2WPG to get decent medium light levels. I use them to grow plants and prefer them over all the T8 fixtures I have laying around. Your tank is slightly deeper though. 

You can get those same sockets at Menard's for around $4. Remember reflectors! In the end lighting levels come down to how much light gets into the tank, not how much is above it. 

You could mount some NOT5 bulbs in there. It would probably be more expensive though. Even if you used home depots lights. Then the bulbs will be harder to find and more expensive. Though last time I was at HD they had 4100K T5 bulbs. You could get away with those, but the lighting will look crappy IMO. For the spiral compacts most stores carry up to 5500K, fleetfarm does carry 6500K ones which have a pretty good appearance.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there a way to mount the CFL vertically?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh and the reflectors well I was reading your thread http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/how-retrofit-your-light-cheap-35186/ and you use the aluminium sheet or roll for a reflector. Where did you get that at? What thickness is the sheet you are using? Also will that work in the rain gutter?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah they can be mounted in whatever direction. Its just that they normally fit in a hood horizontally unless you have a really tall hood. 

Something I thought about while typing that last post has really got me thinking all of a sudden. I kinda wish I hadn't thought of it since I should really be studying for a test tomorrow..... Basically CFL's are self ballasted, meaning the ballast is contained in the base of the bulb. Now CFL's are cheap, where as electronic ballasts generally are not. Basically I wonder what bulbs you could run off a spiral CFL ballast if you took apart the bulb. In the end the only downside of a spiral CFL is its shape. In theory a ballast is a ballast and a bulb is a bulb as long as the ballast can provide a high enough voltage to initially light the bulb it should light. I could see an issue with being able to maintain that high voltage over longer wires. You could work around that though.... 

I'll probably kill a spiral CFL tonight >.>


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well my next question is a rain gutter tall enough to mount a CFL vertically? If so then I could do it that way using 3 or 4 single sockets in the gutter.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

The reflector is called aluminum 'roll' and you can get it at most home improvement stores for pretty cheap. I think its around $5 for 10 feet. The one that is 6" wide works the best IMO. Its pretty floppy stuff when you start out with it flat, but once you put in the bends it stays much stiffer. Stuff it really sharp though so best use gloves if your forcing it. Its sliced me really good before:-?. 

Rain gutters are not tall enough for vertical mounting. Horizontal mounting works, its just studies with a PAR meter show vertical mounting gives you more light at depth. 

I answered my question about powering different bulbs off a spiral CFL. I've only done one, but so far the answer is yes! I haven't really figured out what that means yet or if there is any real gain in doing this lol. I've only tested one bulb. A 13 watt spiral CFL 'driver' can power a 13 watt bi-pin power compact bulb just fine. I might try a 15 watt T8 just to see if it will light, but thats kinda pushing it. I'll probably grab a cheap 14 watt NOT5 and some larger spiral compact bulbs tomorrow and mess around with them. It maybe a lot more technical then you want to deal with.










This is the quick and dirty setup, this is NOT how I would recommend doing things. Just showing that it works. The light bulb socket can be completely removed and the driver wired directly to the power cord.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes your right that's a little more technical then I think I am capable of doing. My question is what could you gain from doing that? Also let me say this. This is what I am wanting for this a tank. A light fixture capable of given me medium lighting or just a little more. I just don't know the best way of doing this with least amount of money (If that makes sense). I just don't know how to achieve that?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have read that one thread you wrote today and some others about the gutter fixtures and pretty sure I can do that. Seems straight forward enough. Which is why I was thinking about doing that but if that's not going to give me enough lighting. Is there something else I can do along those lines?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well gain would depend upon what bulbs you are running. The 13 watt CFLs I have cost me less then a dollar each. I'm not totally up to date on the cost of ballasts but $10-20 sounds right for a single or dual T8 bulb ballast, PC and T5 ballasts cost more. Ballast is often the most expensive part of the fixture. They are also pretty bulky. These real ballasts generally have a pretty long life of 5-10 years. The 'driver' above would probably last a year or two before you would have to replace it. A lot would depend on how you wire it. It gives you free range over the amount of energy you put into a bulb. Its a little difficult to explain, but a 4' NOT8 produces 28 watts a 4' HOT5 produces 54 watts. The only real difference between these two is the amount of energy going into the bulb. The same goes for any bulb though. Usually referred to as overdriving. The overall efficiency goes down and so does bulb life. 

Basically what I'm saying is you could take a $1 extension cord, the proper wattage CFL, and a T8 and get it to light. You could overdrive the bulb or underdrive it to you liking. Everything on a whole will be more compact. You could probably use NOT5 bulbs the same way.

That 13 watt driver actually had no problem lighting a 15 watt T8 though its under driven a little. And it light it better then the All-glass hoods do.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

That's interesting but how safe would that be on the long run?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

> I have read that one thread you wrote today and some others about the gutter fixtures and pretty sure I can do that. Seems straight forward enough. Which is why I was thinking about doing that but if that's not going to give me enough lighting. Is there something else I can do along those lines?


The gutter fixture with just vertically mounted spiral compacts should give you enough light if you can get around 100 watts of CFLs in there that will put you in about the middle of the medium light range IMO. It would be pretty simple. Just remember reflectors. Doing things cheap is one thing, but being cheap to the point were you loose light output is another. All fixtures should have a reflector even if it tinfoil or something. 

As far as what I have been showing in the last few posts, its an option if you want to cheaply run some type of bulb other then spiral CFLs like power compacts, T8's, or T5's. 



> That's interesting but how safe would that be on the long run? ​


​
Well how it is in the pictures isn't safe at all as its just held together with electrical tape and those wires are not even rated for that high of a load...lol. Done properly and within reason there isn't a risk as long as you keep humidity down. 

I said 'within reason' as risk can go up a great deal if you overdrive. I frown on overdriving a bulb as in the end its generally not worth it. Its done more often then it should be but you take a dual T8 fixture and rewire it to overdrive a single bulb, that bulb gets double 'watts' than its suppose to but actual light increase is only going to be about 50%. It also shortens bulb life, increases heat, reduces efficiency, and there is a risk of the bulb breaking. So as long as you stay within reason and don't go buy a 30 watt CFL and hook it to a 15 watt T8 things should be fine. 

Wattages don't match up exactly, but using a 18 watt CFL for a 15 watt T8 isn't a big issue. For certain bulbs this may actually have to be done. It will be easier to say once I've played around with it some more. As bulbs get thinner I'm pretty sure they need more voltage, thats why a T8 fixture doesn't light a T5. It may take a 20 watt CFL to properly light a 14 watt T5. If your over-driving its going to get a lot hotter than normal. The T8 I hooked up is underdriven so its going to stay much cooler then normal. Its been on for an hour and its barely warm to the touch. Though its a 15 watt bulb its probably only producing 10-13 watts. 

Once I've played around with it some more I'll make a thread with more certain explanations and some DIY/step by step. Wiring is a lot easier then it looks. Ballasts and drivers are really forgiving on wiring. You can rearrange wires in different ways and it will still light. Theres more combinations that work then don't work. Even if you have no idea what your doing you can likely still wire a light just through trial and error.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> Rain gutters are not tall enough for vertical mounting.


Thanks for all the advice so far Mikaila. I am just a little confused on something though. In one post you said there is not enough room to vertically mount the Cfl in the gutter fixture and another one you are saying that would work for medium part of the medium range of lighting but how does one make it fit vertically then? 



Mikaila31 said:


> The gutter fixture with just vertically mounted spiral compacts should give you enough light if you can get around 100 watts of CFLs in there that will put you in about the middle of the medium light range IMO. It would be pretty simple. Just remember reflectors. Doing things cheap is one thing, but being cheap to the point were you loose light output is another. All fixtures should have a reflector even if it tinfoil or something.
> 
> Once I've played around with it some more I'll make a thread with more certain explanations and some DIY/step by step. Wiring is a lot easier then it looks. Ballasts and drivers are really forgiving on wiring. You can rearrange wires in different ways and it will still light. Theres more combinations that work then don't work. Even if you have no idea what your doing you can likely still wire a light just through trial and error.


I understand the difference of doing something cheaply and cutting corners so to speak. I definitely plan on putting in something for a reflector. Thanks for the tip! 
Also I will wait for your thread on the new setup before I attempt that one! LoL


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fitting them in there horizontally will give you medium lighting, If they were vertical it would be more. I'll PM you a link that may help, I can never remember the rules for linking to competing sites.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> Fitting them in there horizontally will give you medium lighting, If they were vertical it would be more. I'll PM you a link that may help, I can never remember the rules for linking to competing sites.


Okay Thanks again Mikaila!!


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anyone mounted one of the pre-made fixtures from a home improvement store inside the shell of their old fixture?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikaila you say that mounting the spiral lights vertically is tie best ways as it has less restrike that way. Also they won't fit vertically in a rain gutter. Well I was thinking what if I made a hood for the tank that the rain gutter would fit in plus lifts the lights up higher to be mounted vertically. I know they would still hang down a little lower that way but would it work? Also mounted like that I could use the aluminium roll in the rain gutter and probably some on the underside of the hood for reflectors. In your opinion would this work?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Boredomb said:


> Mikaila you say that mounting the spiral lights vertically is tie best ways as it has less restrike that way. Also they won't fit vertically in a rain gutter. Well I was thinking what if I made a hood for the tank that the rain gutter would fit in plus lifts the lights up higher to be mounted vertically. I know they would still hang down a little lower that way but would it work? Also mounted like that I could use the aluminium roll in the rain gutter and probably some on the underside of the hood for reflectors. In your opinion would this work?


Yeah that would work. This is the big downside to using CFLs. You get more light out of them mounted vertically, but there are not many fixtures they can fit in vertically.... 

I use CFLs over my paludarium and one tank. All are mounted horizontally. It is less efficient but the tank is only 12" deep. It also has a lot of wattage. Its a standard 15 gallon with 2x13 watt CFLs and a 15 watt T8 it has essentially 3wpg. Probably more now since I modified the T8 a few days ago and its likely being overdriven now(even though I recommended not doing that lol). This however is an example of how flawed the WPG rule can be because I run that tank as low-tech. My high tech tanks on the other hand has 2wpg and 2.75wpg and are hard to manage long term without CO2 and fertilizers. 

Also I'll probably make this more frustrating but mounting spiral CFLs vertically in the hood with the base up is going to have a significant impact on their lifespan. That position puts the ballast in the worst possible place because its going to get very hot. 

I've been playing with CFL ballasts for a couple days now. So far I've been really liking my idea of rewiring these. Though I have gotten mixed opinions about it elsewhere. I rewired that T8 fixture to see how long that ballast lasts. Though it should last a reasonable time considering costs and it also runs cooler then if it was in the CFL. I expect at least 2 years out of it. You were originally thinking NOT5 bulbs and if it was me I would go this route if your local menard's or similar carries the 2 pack in the 6500K option like mine does. It would require wiring the CFL ballasts to cut costs. In my tests I had no problem lighting a 28 watt 46" NOT5 with a 26 watt CFL ballast. Issue here is it was underdriven and I never did test how many watts it was actually running at. If you are actually interested in this option I can test a 21 watt 34" NOT5 with a 23 watt CFL ballast too see if you are actually getting 21 watts out of the bulb. I suggest this method because including the cost of the 6500K 46" NOT5 bulb I could light it for $15 using just local supplies. It would just need to be mounted in the gutter with reflectors. Mounting the bulb would be the only difficult part is I've no clue were to get T5 endcaps or bulb clips locally. You can always source them online though. I would actually redo my CFL fixture to run NOT5s using this method but Menard's only had the 6500K bulbs in 46" or 34" options. I need 22" bulbs:-?.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I havent had the time to go to lowe's or home depot this week to actually check out my options as to what is available here locally as I have not had a day off in 10 days. I plan on going this weekend though. I not sure what bulbs they carry right off hand either. I wouldn't mind doing the NOT5s if they have them. I know they carry T8s as I get them for my 55 gallon fixture there. You would definitely have to walk me through this step by step though because like I said that's way over my head. LoL. When I find out for sure what I can get I can get back with you on my options.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

So I was looking on the internet last nite to see if I could find the end caps and the clips and this what I found. Aquarium Lighting End Caps - Aquarium Light Bulb End Caps Fluorescent Tube End Caps and Connectors for all types of fluorescent tubes including terry clips 
Not sure if these are what you were talking about or if they will work or not. I am going to go out here in a little bit to see what I can find locally.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah sorry seems the term 'endcap' is more specific to aquarium use. You just need sockets like these. They are on most all t8/t12 light strips where you insert the tube then twist it so it snaps into place. Then it comes down to if you have the fixture exposed to the water as condensation is gonna shorten the life span of a lot of your materials. As long as there is some sort of moisture block like the tank lid if you have one then it will be much better. 

I couldn't find anyone selling T5 clips that are not plastic so I wouldn't bother with the clips. 

Best I can do with the T5 and figuring out its output is to compare it to other bulbs I have which are not T5s. I can't use any watt values as those are not going to correlate to actual light output. I've just been using my camera to see how much light gets thrown onto a piece of white paper in a dark room.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

*My opitions locally*

I made to Lowe's and Home Depot today. I couldn't find any T5 sockets like that in the photo. This is the only thing I could find. 














But I think those are for T8s or T12s?
Then I looked for fixtures for the size tank I need in T5s well Home Depot had one.














The fixture was $30 so not too bad but the only lights they had for this is a Soft white bulb. There is also an issue for me on how to wire it up? There is a couple of other stores I can look at for bulbs themself but didn't have a chance to make it there today. Any thoughts in this fixture will it work?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone used one of these fixtures Coralife Freshwater Double Aqua T5 Strip Are they any good? Would this be okay for what I am wanting?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

That fixture from home depot would work, but I would completely take it apart and remount it without the metal frame in a rain gutter. In the end you still need to swap the bulbs on it which I why I would try the CFL ballasts. The only real thing you gain from the T5 fixture is its ballast and endcaps. And your right about all the endcaps you found they are T8 or T12. T5 you will likely have to buy online. As far as the bulbs if anyone has them Menard's does. Most the other stores have just up till 4100K bulbs. I've only seen the 6500K at Menard's. 

Your looking for this just 21 watt size.









Wired the above lights to a 26 watt ballast I took out of a CFL. Wiring is pretty simple but if your wiring experience is pretty much nil it may be challenging. If you have or know anyone who has a soldering iron it would be helpful. 









I know a trick to skip the use of endcaps/sockets, but the connection is not quiet as good. Its harder on T5's too since their pins are so close together. Mainly though you need some way to mount the tube to the hood and most commonly thats done with the sockets. Unless you can fashion something to clamp around the bulb itself, or to slide back off the ends and release it. IMO its not the wiring thats hard its the mounting of the bulb to some sort of housing lol.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok so I will order those sockets you posted in your last post. I will also have to go looking at a few more stores looking for bulbs. LoL I have never heard of Menard's until I heard you talk about them. Well I look to see where the closest one to me. Evensville IN which is 250 miles away from me. So yeah going there is not an option. LoL
I will see if I can get a chance this week to go look for some bulbs.


----------



## spkehl (Oct 11, 2010)

Boredomb said:


> Has anyone used one of these fixtures Coralife Freshwater Double Aqua T5 Strip Are they any good? Would this be okay for what I am wanting?


I have these on several of my tanks. The tanks came with them. They are a little lacking on the deeper tanks. My planted 100 gallon which is 60" has 2 of these 30" T5 fixtures plus a 48" T-8 and I am able to grow low light plants. 

The bulbs for the fixtures aren't cheap and I haven't found grow bulbs locally that fit.


----------



## mrbprint (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is what I have on my 40B. Looks great and plants doing very well. $49.95 free shipping 36" - 40" T5 HO Light Hood Aquarium Marine Cichlid 78W | eBay


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

The coralife fixture would be adequate and is generaly considered a good brand. T5 bulbs usually run around $7 each or more HO bulbs often cost more. 

The last fixture that was posted is too much light IMO. Long term it will be hard to manage. Its also the wrong kinda bulbs so you would want to change those. Then its also really thin which may look cool but also indicates a loss of performance. You need room to reflect light.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> The coralife fixture would be adequate and is generaly considered a good brand. T5 bulbs usually run around $7 each or more HO bulbs often cost more.
> 
> The last fixture that was posted is too much light IMO. Long term it will be hard to manage. Its also the wrong kinda bulbs so you would want to change those. Then its also really thin which may look cool but also indicates a loss of performance. You need room to reflect light.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you say adequate I know they would work but would they be enough for middle lighting? 

Also I looked at the one HO fixture and didn't like it and also saw it had the wrong bulbs. To honest I want to say away from HOT5's anyways.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

If that corallife fixture will put me in middle light I will order that one if not then I plan on getting those sockets and find the bulbs to build one in the rain gutter.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think it would put you in middle light. Again due to it being very a very slim fixture. It took some googling but I found its dimensions and its a mere 1" high. But before you go buy endcaps I would first find bulbs locally. I suggest reading this as it will help you with estimating what kinda light you need and what type of fixture will get you that. I would emphasis the importance of the third figure and how exactly they classify reflectors. It doesn't matter if you end up buy a fixture or building one. How it is designed is just as important as its wattage and bulbs. This is why in my retrofit thread I went into detail on how to bend the reflector. Also ideally you want the bulb at least an inch away from the reflector.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I've read that thread and my high school education just isn't enough for me to fully understand that. Basically it goes over my head Mikaila. I've got bigger problems to deal with now then worrying about lighting. As my truck just broke down and I have no way to fix it. I am afraid I am going to have to take a break from doing anything with my aquariums other then wc and feedings. Thanks for all that you have done Mikaila!! I truely appreciate it!! Also am sorry you have done all this messing with T5s and Cfl ballasts for nothing. Hope you can fixture out how to make it work your benefit.


----------

